

The Downfall of Agile Hitler - thibaut_barrere
http://www.noscetipsum.com/blog/2009/12/16/the-downfall-of-agile-hitler/

======
captaincrunch
This video describes our company using agile... in fact I thought that I was
outside the office of an iteration planning.

------
rdl
This reminds me of routergod: <http://www.routergod.com/>

Fake celebrity essays/interviews about technical topics.

~~~
mpk
It's just too bad that routergod stopped updating years ago.

------
swombat
Oh god, not another one.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Yeah, I thought this at first too. But in my case I never came accross one
that ring a bell that much to me, I thought I would share :)

~~~
swombat
Meh, it's just as good or bad as the other 100 that are identical but covering
a different topic. This meme is seriously worn out.

------
astine
Is anyone else getting tired of this meme?

~~~
idm
I've seen better instances than this one (like the EFF's DMCA takedown
Hitler[1]) ... but ... there's more to this meme than it simply being Hitler.

It's like the Looney Tunes coyote-vs-roadrunner. Honestly, how entertaining is
it to watch the same highway through the desert, inhabited only by two non-
verbal animals? Very. I think it's the constraints that make it fun. It was
probably a lot of fun to write for, too...

The Hitler Downfall meme is fun because of the constraints, so try to
appreciate people's remixes in that light.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzUoWkbNLe8>

~~~
astine
Funny, I always hated the Roadrunner cartoons, and for the same reason: It was
the same blasted joke told over and over again with slight variations. As if
those would make it funny again.

~~~
idm
:) Well, it grew on me. I didn't like it as a kid, even though that's who (I
assume) it was originally targeting. I think I saw it as a series of bad
things happening to the Coyote.

Now, I really like the cartoon because of the way the writers examined every
situation, then interrupted the apparent inevitability of the scenario by
finding a clever, ironic, and appropriate way for the scenario to unwind
unexpectedly.

